# Udder critique



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Buttercup is a Nubian LaMancha mix and just a pet/milker, but I'm curious of what others think of her udder. 8.5 weeks fresh, 12 hour fill, she milks out a quart mason jar plus about half a pint once a day, has one doe kid still on her throughout the day. She had triplets, tiny buckling landed up on bottle and left at a couple weeks old, 2nd doeling left a few days ago. Oh and first freshener. She still has a pretty saggy belly and only tightens everything up when she wants to, she wasn't cooperating for these pictures.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I really like this udder...very nice. :thumb: A couple things i'd like to see improved...teat shape, rear udder height...could be up a tad and a little more width through the escutcheon. Medial could be a tad more pronounced, but not bad at all. Nice fore udder, good structure and shape, attachments are pretty good, good teat size/placement. And of course with a FF, you're usually wanting to see more capacity. Overall, very promising FF udder. :thumb: I'd really love to see how her 2nd freshening udder looks and with more capacity. Could melt right into a fabulous udder!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not great with udder critiques but I'll put what I know in!

The teats are nice and straight and look just about even, she carries the udder a little low in the back, and though her fore attachments are great, I'm thinking there should be more udder under there.

Looks pretty darn good for a FF


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the opinions I was thinking all the same things, but am not very confident with myself just yet. I never plan on keeping any bucklings from her intact because of being a crossbreed, but her udder does play some part in her daughters?


----------

